# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [10-06-17] Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v3.9 - Oppo Demo Reset, Huawei Routers and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.9 Innovative and Intelligent     Huawei Routers*
- *Airtel E3372h* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *Idea E3372h* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *Vodafone E3372h* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E5573s-156* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E5573s-322* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E5573s-606* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E5573s-609* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E5577cs-321* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *E8231* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *B310-927* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write
- *Vodafone R216* - Boot Repair / Unlock by Flash / Firmware Write * - You may need to Repair Boot first to be able to downgrade for Unlock.
- Unlock firmware and General firmware will be available on support.
- Test Point pictures will be on support too.*    *Oppo Demo Reset*
- Connect phone with USB Debugging ON.
- Click on Demo Reset and follow instructions.    *Samsung Root Packs*
- _Old Root Packs are NOT COMPATIBLE now._
- Added / Updated following Root Packs for following Models:
-- *G550T*
-- *G891A_APH1*
-- *G920A_PF1_PK5*
-- *G920P_PL3*
-- *G920T_PF1_PK5*
-- *G920V_PL3*
-- *G925A_PF1_PK5*
-- *G925P_PK1*
-- *G925T_PF1_PK5*
-- *G925V_PK1*
-- *G928A*
-- *G928P*
-- *G928T*
-- *G928V*
-- *G930*
-- *G930A_QA6*
-- *G930F*
-- *G930_QC_2017*
-- *G935*
-- *G935A_QA6*
-- *G935F*
-- *G935_QC_2017*
-- *J700T*
-- *N920A*
-- *N920P*
-- *N920T*
-- *N920V*
- You can reset FRP once Root Pack is applied in Samsung Flasher > Auto Root and FRP.
- These files are on Support. You can download as per your need.    *Samsung FRP Reset Pack (UFD) Updated:* -- *SM-A310F_3AQC1*
-- *SM-A510FD_4AQC1*
-- *SM-A510F_4AQC1*
-- *SM-A710FD_2APK1*
-- *SM-G532F_1AQD3*
-- *SM-G532M_1AQC1*
-- *SM-G570F_1AQE1*
-- *SM-J106F_0AQA2*
-- *SM-J700F_3APJ3*
-- *SM-J710F_1AQE1*
-- *SM-J710F_3AQD1*
-- *SM-J727T_1AQD1*
-- *SM-T285_0APH1*
- These files are on Support. You may download and put in FRP folder as per your need.    * Fixed Hauwei Modem / Router Flashing*   *Fixed Com Port Communication Bug*   *Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO   ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR   ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE   RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED   IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.  
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.   STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE   DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND   SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

